# Muay thai and Bjj are NOT the best styles



## grkted55 (Dec 13, 2009)

they are good but not the best. Wrestling is great , so is boxing. Bjj is amazing because of how it woke up the martial arts world. muay thai, its good for what it offers, clinch fighting and HARD KICKS.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

other than wrestling, BJJ and muay thai have proven to be the most effective.....that's why.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I have to some what agree here. Personaly I think the absolute best base style for mma is wrestling. Then after wrestling of course you need to throw in some bjj and basic kick boxing. If you look at the great ones the almost all have a wrestling base. Cain Brock Randy gsp matt Hughes grey rashad Jake shields and many many others all great wrestlers. If you are a top notch wrestler with sub defense and g&p you are going to be sucessful.


----------



## grkted55 (Dec 13, 2009)

enceledus said:


> other than wrestling, BJJ and muay thai have proven to be the most effective.....that's why.


Wrestling is very effective and the current champs GSP, EDGAR, BROCK, FROM THE UFC ARE GREAT WRESTLERS. Three champs from the nfl of mma have wrestling as their base, I think that sais it right their. Bjj is great I will not down it nor muay thai but everyone is different and were not all brazilian with long lanky bodies that can pull off triangles easy and pull off knees from 50 feet away. Anderson Silva is a prime example, but whenever he is up against great wrestlers he gets in trouble.



americanfighter said:


> I have to some what agree here. Personaly I think the absolute best base style for mma is wrestling. Then after wrestling of course you need to throw in some bjj and basic kick boxing. If you look at the great ones the almost all have a wrestling base. Cain Brock Randy gsp matt Hughes grey rashad Jake shields and many many others all great wrestlers. If you are a top notch wrestler with sub defense and g&p you are going to be sucessful.


Dont forget the striking, Brock and Edgar use more boxing than kicking and clinch work, it suits them better with their styles of fighting. Muay thai isn't the best striking art for everyone either. Bj penn and vitor belfort have great punching abilities and they often throw deadly punches to their opponents.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I think it just depends on the fighter. Some fighters are good with maui thai, others with BJJ, others with wrestling, others to boxing. To each his own!


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, I think it just depends on the fighter. Some fighters are good with maui thai, others with BJJ, others with wrestling, others to boxing. To each his own!


Exactly, that's the beauty of MMA!

The reason boxing is not used, is because those who are good at it, generally stick to boxing as it's the only style where you can do it as a pure form and earn good $$$$.

It's about time a guy like Frankie Edgar came along, who employs a lot of the subtle skills a good boxer does, including counter punching, angles and combination punching and does them well. You don't need power if you can employ these things, which is where the sweet science comes in. Not many understand it unfortunately, but hopefully he will be the first in a line of well rounded MMA fighters (not boxers) who will bring this to the table!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Nick Diaz is another one of those guys. He uses his boxing to pick people apart. Then he uses his BJJ to control people on the ground and submit them!:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Everything has its advantages, the thing is from a strictly stand up point of view Muay Thai is probably the best tool but the problem is that it leaves you vulnerable to TD's with kicks and knees. Boxing while somewhat less diverse a weapon can be very effective and can be used while maintaining a fighter base which helps him to defend and TD's. Saying BJJ is not the best style though is just silly. I don't care how good your wrestling is or your GnP if you don't have any BJJ training your going to find yourself with only 3 options, snap, tap or nap. BJJ is the must have asset in the sport for anyone. Wrestlers and strikers need to now how to defend and like it or not the defense is still BJJ. There have been more sucessful fighters who only had pure BJJ (Aoki, Maia in many of his fights, his striking is still crap.) than pure wrestlers (last one I can think of Severn?) or pure strikers (Tank Abott).


----------



## Halfraq9 (Jun 30, 2009)

IMO a fighter needs enough skill in both standing and the ground to survive and/or move the fight to where they are strongest. What makes wrestlers so dangerous is their endurance, body control, and explosiveness.


----------

